# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  περιεργη  συμπεριφορα η οχι

## τραπεζιτης

καλο   απογευμα   εδω   και 2   ημερες   μολις  παει    η  αρσενικη  ροζελα
κοντα στην θηλυκη  αυτη  τον  τσιμπαει  και τον  διωχνει.ειναι  φυσιολογικο.

----------


## vagelis76

Ξέρεις αν ήταν πριν έρθουν στα χέρια σου,μαζί στο ίδιο κλουβί ????

----------


## Lucky Witch

Οι Ροζέλες είναι δυστροπα πουλιά τις πιο πολλές φορές.
Λογικά από ότι κατάλαβα η θηλυκιά δεν είναι ορεξάτη με τον αρσενικό σου.
Οπότε για πρόσεξε την λιγάκι,μπορεί να γίνει πολύ επιθετική και να έχεις θέμα.

----------


## τραπεζιτης

καλημερα    απ  οτι   ειχα   δει  στην φωτο που μου ειχαν στειλει   ηταν στο   ιδιο  κλουβι  2 ζευγαρια και πηρα το ενα,παιζει να μου εστειλαν αρσενικο και θηλυκια αλλα απο διαφορετικο ζευγαρι;γιατι αυτα  δεν μου τα εκαναν  μολις  τις  πηρα  αλλα  μολις  ξεψαροσαν    μπορω να πω.Δηλαδη  η πορεια της  θηλυκιας  ειναι μονο  στα  τερμα επανω κλαδια  στο  φαγητο και ξανα πισω  κλαδια,ενω  ο αρσενικός  φερνει  γυρω ολη  την  κλουβα  και  μολις  μαει να την πλησιασει  χαμος!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Χρήστο το πιθανότερο είναι να γίνεται απλά το παιχνίδι της κυριαρχίας ανάμεσα στα 2 πουλιά και στο νέο χώρο πλέον.Όπως είπες κι εσύ αρχίζουν και νιώθουν οικία σιγά σιγά στο νέο κλουβί,άρα τώρα θα παρατηρήσεις και πως συμπεριφέρονται μεταξύ τους και σαν ζευγάρι.Αν δε δημιουργούνται μεγάλοι καυγάδες με μαδήματα και δυνατά τσιμπήματα,μην ανησυχείς.....θα τα βρούν μεταξύ τους.

 :Sign0007:  :Sign0006: Μη ξεχνάς οτι οι εποχές άλλαξαν και έχουμε να κάνουμε με γυναίκες που θέλουν να έχουν το πάνω χέρι(*θέλουν*) και δε σου φέρνουν πια τις παντόφλες όταν επιστρέφεις από τη δουλειά. :Rolleye0012: *<---χιούμορ*

----------


## τραπεζιτης

ΧΑ   ΧΑ      εχεις   δικιο αλλα τι να κανουμε   ειναι    αναγκαιο   κακο   οποτε   υπομονη

----------

